# Oh NO! Curly Died.



## woodsie (Jul 1, 2013)

I went out to feed the pigs a little late yesterday evening and only two pigs came to greet me. I found curly dead under is favourite tree...my dad was in the pen hours earlier and he was up and rooting. I am guessing that it was heat exhaustion as they dumped their waterer AGAIN and although I left the hose on it had gotten kinked and was not flowing. So sad and expensive to lose a beautiful big pig a month before butchering. 

Just a reminder to everyone to be VERY vigalent in checking that everyone has water in extreme heat...we are having a heat wave at 40+C and there is very little tolerance at these temperatures. So sad to lose an animal for something so preventable...


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 1, 2013)

We've been running the same. It's horrible.


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Indeed a reminder for us to check on our animals that need us to provide for them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jul 1, 2013)

Sorry for Curly!!!!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 2, 2013)

That's too bad--sorry!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

It's so weird that it's so hot for you guys.

We've had rain 24/7 and cold temps for a week. I actually got out my carharrt coat this morning.  It's a weird season.


----------



## woodsie (Jul 2, 2013)

Yesterday our mecury by our house (in the shade) got to 46 C....that's 115 F!!! That's crazy for us up here in Canada! We are in the hot belt but this is very unusual. We are pretty much resorted to living in AC or under sprinklers...I have the irrigation booster pump going with as many sprinklers on as possible in an attempt to get the temp more bearable in the fields. 

Thanks for all your condolences...we are doing all we can to not lose any more animals in this heat.


----------

